# Windows 10 Low Disk Space Event not being logged



## KewlBeans (Jan 25, 2018)

Hello,

I have a Windows 10 system w/ 2 HDD. C: for OS and D: for general storage purpose. It is not logging Low Disk Space for D drive Windows Event Log. I googled and it seems event should be with Event ID of 2013 but no such event is logged. I do get Windows notification about Low Disk in Notification Area but no event is logged. Initially, registry was missing 2 REG_DWORD which *should* enable this event to be logged. I programmed these in:

LowDiskSpaceMinimum: 0x00a(10)
DiskSpaceThreshold: 0x0190(400)

I restarted the computer and cold booted the PC a few times but still can't get event log to register Low Disk space event. I have searched for couple of days to figure this out but no luck. Right now there 0 Free Bytes on D drive. Could really use some help on this.

Thanks


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

*I am aware that you have received advice on another site*
My advice would be essentially the same
Using script for a task such as cleaning a drive to create free space - which you say works, but you wish to have the low disk space warning recorded in event viewer and then use the included windows 10 procedure to automate what happens when the event is logged seems to me to be IMHO a very complicated way of dealing with a problem that should never have arisen in the first place

Running a drive - albeit not a system drive - that is 1TB with no free space recorded - even if the drive is only used for video storage is in my opinion asking for trouble

The registry key in Windows 10 which is responsible for logging such events is not the same key as it was in previous editions of windows - so did you have to create the whole key or simply change the value
Before Win10 the registry key is behind HKEY_CURRENT_USER
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer

Win10 the registry key is behind HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE*\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer

Also IMHO if the disk space falls below 1% when by default the lower threshold is set at 10% I think - I am not sure what it is on windows 10 - then an event is NOT logged

I do not with respect see the value of me spending more time on this when you are receiving help elsewhere
I do not mean that you should not ask for help on more than one site - simply that me exploring further your situation at the present time - is a waste of my time.


----------



## KewlBeans (Jan 25, 2018)

1. It should just work and shouldn't be a problem to begin with. 
2. Registry entries are in the right hive. 
3. I have tested various values and at various points in time when drive had plenty of storage to spare and still no event was logged as it filled and hit the values set in registry.
4. I could just simply ignore it but sometimes bizarre behavior leaves one yearning for answer. This is an exercise to fulfill that curiosity.


----------

